# Suggest road-orientated hybrid please



## mjpg (8 Mar 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and would appreciate views on the bikes in this short-list. I have a short (5-mile) commute, longer leisure rides at weekends, looking to do more cycling on holidays. Budget about £400-£600.

Trek 7.5 FX
Nice ride, worries are the narrow wheels on rough cycle paths, durability of carbon forks and the low spoke count (any views on this?)

Trek SOHO 1.0
2-3kg heavier than the others I looked at, but doesn't feel it. Not sure about disk brakes at this price.

Cube SL Road Comp
Again rides nicely - not sure about Cube as it's a new make to me. Paint job says 'nick me' more than grey does.

Ridgeback Flight X3
I've not ridden this yet. I've heard moans about Ridgeback and their frames - views?

Ridgeback Rapide Supernova
Nice ride - again is Ridgeback OK?

Specialised Sirrus Comp
Had Specialised before and liked them - however heard bad things about these carbon forks (vibration) - views?

Finally - any overall views on best compromise tyre width for bad British roads and stone cycle paths. I've ridden old wide mountain bike tyres for so long that the hybrid narrow, or even narrower road hybrids seem 'skittish', less secure, less strong. Or are they fine, once you get used to it? (I do like the speed/ease of peddaling of smoother, narrower tyres).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## simonali (8 Mar 2008)

What about the Soho 3.0? It's still within budget. I tried one of these and found I was in between sizes as the frame jumps from a 17" to 20", which is a big gap in sizes. The 17 was too small and the 20 fitted, but the seat was very low which looked naff! 

I don't want to muddy the waters but don't forget there are a few other makes you've not listed such as Scott, Giant and Marin. Also, the Boardman hybrid range is very well regarded, I believe. You just have to find a Halfords with some savvy staff!


----------



## mjpg (8 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the replies - helpful.

I think you're right about being clear about use. Today might be a kind of typical 'average'. I did a 15-mile circuit up the Avon Gorge. More than half was on stoney/soil cycle path. Most of the roads were in typically poor condition - pot holes, hard bumps etc. 

I'm guessing from what User says that the trek 7.5/Sirrus would have been less stable on that ride?

The Soho 3.0 is nice. The disc brakes put me off becasue I don't see myself servicing them like I do my V brakes - as did the rubber bumpers on the top tube. They look like they'll be hanging off in a couple of years.

(I ruled out the Scott Sportster range - at this level the P2 has shocks - lockable, but I don't need that).


----------



## simonali (8 Mar 2008)

Another make I've thought of that do some hybrid bikes is Gary Fisher. Some similarities with Trek as that's who owns them now, but quite a good range of dual purpose bikes.

http://www.fisherbikes.com/bike/model/mendota

Another option is a 26" wheeled machine? More limited choice includes Scott SUB, Giant Escape and Marin Urban ranges. I know of these as that's what I went for, as you can always stick some full on knobblies on the wheels.

http://scottusa.com/gb_en/category/196/urban
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-GB/bikes/lifestyle/2142/31767/
http://www.marin.co.uk/2008/bikedetail2.php?ModNo=3818


----------



## mjpg (9 Mar 2008)

Thanks - I'll take a look at these.

Any thoughts on the tyres vs. surface question?


----------



## simonali (9 Mar 2008)

I would think that the rougher the terrain the fatter the tyre required, as you seem to be against suspension forks.

As I assume you're near Bristol a trip to AVC in Bath might be an idea as last time I was in there they had quite a few hybrid type bikes in stock.


----------



## HJ (9 Mar 2008)

I would recommend that you try riding as many of the bikes as you can before buying and then go for the one that feels right for you. 

As to tyres, I use 700 x 23 Conti GatorSkins on my hybrid (a Norco with an Aluminium frame). I ride on a daily basis on less then perfect roads and have taken it along forest tracks (although I don't recommend this bit) without problems. I would suggest that a 700 x 28 would be a good compromise between speed and comfort, if you are a reasonably confident rider.


----------



## bonj2 (10 Mar 2008)

I've had a think about it, and 'm not sure i'm really that sure about hybrids at all any more you know.
What mileage are you doing, that's the basic crux of the question. Answer that, and that tells you what sort of bike you should get. And where does hybrid fit into the answer to that equation. I can only see that it does if your commute is literally a 20 mile long, slightly gravelly canal towpath or disused railway line.


----------



## simonali (10 Mar 2008)

If you're riding on a mixture of road and off-road the sort of bike you'll need is something that combines elements of a road bike and an MTB. Hmmm, what sort of bike would that be?


----------



## Steve Austin (10 Mar 2008)

A 29er


----------



## mjpg (10 Mar 2008)

Thanks again for the replies. A bit to think about. My mileage is low now - but I'd like to be doing more - but not enough to go for a road / road oriented hybrid.

I've tried several of the bikes I listed. It's quite tricky on a short test ride to get a feel of the bike. I think I might try to borrow a bike for a longer ride then go back to a couple of the shops.


----------



## bonj2 (11 Mar 2008)

> Naahh...I've cycled to Amsterdam on a flat-barred bike.



a) yeah, ONCE, and I'm guessing that was probably on a touring expedition.

 flat barred != hybrid.


----------



## bonj2 (11 Mar 2008)

simonali said:


> If you're riding on a mixture of road and off-road the sort of bike you'll need is something that combines elements of a road bike and an MTB. Hmmm, what sort of bike would that be?



If you're cycling on "a mix of road and off road" then you (and I'm generalising here, but) probably don't do long distances where you haven't got all the time in the world to do it in - therefore you don't NEED elements of a road bike.
People will probably shoot me down in flames for pointing this fact out, simply because _they've got_ a hybrid and they like it, but MTBs are generally more durable than hybrids but not on the whole heavier. So if you do ANY off road, you're better off with a MTB, possibly with slick tyres, but further to that, the only real advantage of a hybrid is that it may be cheaper.
If you DO do long distance commutes with a mix of off road and on road, then further to saying you're fairly lucky, you probably want a XC type bike.


----------



## bonj2 (14 Mar 2008)

You don't NEED elements of a road bike in a hybrid. In other words, even if youi're only doing mild off road/towpaths, you might aswell have a cross-country style bike.


----------



## piewacket (12 Jun 2008)

I would be interested to hear more of your views on the CUBE - i am also intested inthis and the genesis day 01 - can't find anyone nearby to test the cube


----------



## Maz (12 Jun 2008)

I have a Sirrus Elite...I think the Comp is the next model up with disc brakes and maybe more carbon parts. Very nice sporty hybrid. Mine had 28mm tyres but I moved to 23mm. Great on the road, but not a good idea for off-road/canal path type journeys etc IMHO.


----------



## piewacket (12 Jun 2008)

Maz said:


> I have a Sirrus Elite...I think the Comp is the next model up with disc brakes and maybe more carbon parts. Very nice sporty hybrid. Mine had 28mm tyres but I moved to 23mm. Great on the road, but not a good idea for off-road/canal path type journeys etc IMHO.



No its the CUBE road SL comp 
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/SL-ROAD-COMP_id_21111_.htm

think they are new to UK - so can't find any info on them and most dealers don't seem to stock other bikes so getting an informed comparision with other hybrids is difficult.

Anyone riden one / seen one ?


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2008)

I've never heard of the cube comp but looking at it, its a bit low geared with only a 48 tooth front ring, the Genesis and Sirrus have a 52t, the tyres on the cube look a bit bulkier/ knobblier too. The cube comp is a bit less road orientated but will probably handle rougher stuff better. I like the look/ spec of the road race model though .


----------



## mickle (12 Jun 2008)

piewacket said:


> I would be interested to hear more of your views on the CUBE - i am also intested inthis and the genesis day 01 - can't find anyone nearby to test the cube



Correct me if I'm wrong but don't Pembury Cycles in Gloucester Rd stock Cube bikes? Just up from the arches, speak to Rob, he's a diamond.


----------



## Slim (12 Jun 2008)

mjpg said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and would appreciate views on the bikes in this short-list. I have a short (5-mile) commute, longer leisure rides at weekends, looking to do more cycling on holidays. Budget about £400-£600.
> 
> Specialised Sirrus Comp
> Had Specialised before and liked them - however heard bad things about these carbon forks (vibration) - views?
> ...




I've had the Sirrus Comp for about a year now. Love it but as has already been pointed out it's very much a flat barred road bike. I've changed the 28mm tyres for 23mm ones, changed to clipless pedals and changed to a "sportier" saddle. All in all the commute has sped up considerably.

BTW - I wouldn't worry about the wheels too much. I'm 108Kg and they haven't even hinted at a problem.



HTH


----------



## piewacket (12 Jun 2008)

thanks all for info thus far... note the lower gearing 

but can someone explain to me ....

is a flat bar road bike and a hybrid only different by tyre size - ie if i put 32 tyres on a genesis it becomes a hybrid 
and put 23 tyres on the cube it becomes a flat bar road bike 

or is it something more ? 

the spec of the genesis and the cube both look similar - shimano wheels on genesis and mavic rims on cube more spokes but otherwise what is different.

guess my question is - is the cube going to be better on loose paths if the tyres were the same on both bikes ?

thanks for helping


----------



## lonesome_rider (12 Jun 2008)

I just bought the Sirrus Comp 2007 model today. What a cracking test ride it was. I just did not get on with a drop handle bike (Allez 27 speed 2008). Was going to buy the Allez Elite 2008 @ £800 and ended up with the Sirrus Comp @ £449.

Will do for me and very happy with my purchase


----------

